# torch granulated



## joe (Apr 26, 2011)

has anyone had problems with torch granulated with a fiberglass base or self stick sbs base (ice and water shield )? leaks that are hard to find or end laps that leak ?


----------



## Acubis (Jan 10, 2011)

*Yep*

usually due to improper installation.

Too much heat cause end laps to slightly curl and then not seal.

Had some success patching with liquid EPDM

www.researchroofing.com


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

for leaks gotta keep in mind what type of decking it has, and how many layers of roof there are. as far as end laps the granules should be imbedded, or wont get a good seal. also belly bands are a culprit alot, especially if they only used a half roll instead of a full roll.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I charge extra to work with granulated modified, always. It's extra work imbedding the granuals at end laps and penetrations. But if you don't do it they'll leak in short time.

As for the base sheet, I know there are products similiar to ice shield like the black diamond from certainteed, but please tell me you didn't torch to ice shield?

JJ is right about the number of layers. On roofs with more than one layer the leak you see inside is seldom ever coming in from anywhere close out side. Horizontal water migration will take affect and water will river between layers. Also the deck type is very important to note. With a metalr oof deck, the fluted metal acts as a gutter and the water can literally travel from one end of the building to the other.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

for once someone agrees wirh me. thanx for backing me up grump. i dont know everything, but the things i do know i'd like to think i do know.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My father used to say, I don't have much and everything I have is chit. LOL your comment reminded me of that.

I am forever trying to hammer into my employees heads about horizontal water migration. Especially on metal decks if they are there to inspect a leak I tell them to always note the direction of the flutes and instead of starting looking on the roof where you see the leak inside, instead start at the walls upslope of the leak and walk down towards the leak. Horizontal water migration is especially common on low slope roofs with decent slope built into the structure. A common problem on multi layer systems is to see the leak at the low point, the gutter or drain, where the water is naturally collecting between layers, but the leak isn't always coming from the gutter nor the drain. 

We patched a leak once on a flat roof, tar and gravel over tar and gravel on a gypsum deck. I couldn't find the leak so I spudded and did a patch 20'x20' centered int he area where the leak could be seen on the inside. It still leaked. I inspected the patch and it was stuck as reasonably well as could be expected. I caulked a vent about 10' outside of the patch area and the solved the leak, a tube of caulk. The water was coming in approximately 30' away from where it was visible on the interior. 

Food for thought an infra red scan would have revealed this in the first place. But customers seldom want to pay for this.



A recent story in regards to metal decks. I am certified by an un-named manufacturer who had hired me in 2010 to do a 20'x20 fully adhered epdm patch over an area of roof that had a leak. Numerous manufacturer inspectors had visited and were unable to find the leak, so this was their answer. We did as instructed, and as their detailed drawing had shown. It leaked again, no wonder, metal deck. The water was coming in numerous spots over 100' away, and rolling in the metal flutes towards the drain. They sent me out again and we fixed it by making those repairs hundreds of feet away from the leak on the interior. It took 2 workers nearly 2 full days to make the repairs, most of the time was spent with head down walking all the seams and on kneees probing the penetrations. After nearly 4 months they agreed to pay me for the repair work. Their thought was there was no way it should have leaked with the patch, my thoguht was the patch was a complete waste of time and money in the first place because the leak was not properly diagnosed. How this story relates to the topic at hand... Just wondering why a lowly contractor such as myself had to train the manufacturer on horizontal water migration.


----------

